# Time for me to say Goodbye



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

To all Michigan RC Racers,
This is my time to say goodbye. 
I will be moving to Portland, OR in two weeks to open RC Product Designs in a full time operation.
It has been on great run... I have made friends for a lifetime and have learned so much and had so much fun racing with you all.
From my first races at Jackson Community College on the carpet, racing behind Ypsi Riders, the Ann Arbor Night races, Fantastic On Road Racing at the greatest onroad track in the midwest, LAZER SPEEDWAY and then having the privilege of organizing and running Washtenaw RC Raceway. I have had a blast racing here with you.
I can't thank you enough for all the support and encouragement you all have provided over the years. 
I want to a heartfelt Thank You Hank for all the support thru these years. You (Hank) are a great asset to RC in Michigan and we are lucky to have you as the owner of this site. Keep up the good work. 
I want to express my special thanks to my race directors at Washtenaw. Jesse Ramey, Tom McKay, Eric McKay. You were what really help make Washtenaw the sucess it was. 
Also Tom Frie for your friendship, enthusiasm, support and expertise in so many areas has been greatly appreciated. 
And to ALL who helped year after year with track build, Maintenance and tear down. I was the guy who paid the bills... but YOU and your enthusiasm for the hobby is what built and maintained the tradition that is Washtenaw RC Raceway and made it what it is today.
Washtenaw is talked about all over the country. Almost everyone I talk to in the RC industry knows about it or has heard about it. 
You can be very proud of the family oriented traditions and atmosphere you have created. I know I am proud to have worked with you and been associated with you all and will miss you dearly and I am sure you will continue to support the new owners, Memo Raupp and James as they make it their own.
You can also be proud of being on the ground floor of the 1/8th scale electric conversion development. Many individuals and manufactures have copied your ideas for these coversions. 
So thank you all for all your friendship and support. I hope to continue to hear from you thru emails, PM's and phone calls.
Sincerely,
Dan Burnham


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Atleast Portland will have a nice track now.
Good luck...

Meet you in 2001 at a MARS race.
Loony


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are all sorry to see you leave MI Dan. You were always fun to race with and Washtenaw won't be the same without you. Be sure to stop back at HT after your move to let us know how you are doing! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

who is taking over for ya hank????


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

hankster said:


> We are all sorry to see you leave MI Dan. You were always fun to race with and Washtenaw won't be the same without you. Be sure to stop back at HT after your move to let us know how you are doing! Good Luck!!!!


Thank you Hank. 
I will never leave Hobby Talk. It has been my RC home since I started racing and is the best site for RC on the Web. Keep up the good work!
Dan


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Dan,
Good luck in your new endevors.
Thak you for all you support with my TC3"O" and my RC Product Designs Losi 8 and 8T.
I have had such great fun running your products.
Thanks again,
Doug


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Dan ~ I wish you the best of luck, I still remember running the TC3"O" Prototype behind R & R Raceway in Toledo.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

kropy said:


> Dan ~ I wish you the best of luck, I still remember running the TC3"O" Prototype behind R & R Raceway in Toledo.



Thanks Dale,
I am proud to say I know you when I see you paint jobs at a track or in the Magazines. Keep up the good work!!!
Dan


----------

